# PCT Sperm Count Protocol



## TrueBeast270 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello all. Last month I went to get a sperm analysis done and although not surprising, but still upsetting, the test came back as zero. I have been on a blast/cruise for the past 26 months as I bodybuild and powerlift. I was seeing tons of early success in both sports so extended my cycle way longer than I should have. Sponsors pressured me to keep competing and like an idiot I did. I first ran a normal pct of hcg (2weeks) & clomid/nolva for 30 days - this obviously did not do the trick. I have currently been off for 3 months. 

My wife and I think it is time we start a family. Starting last week I have started a new protocol to raise my sperm count... 
3xs a week 1000iu HCG 
3xs a week 75iu HMG 
ED 50mgs Clomid 
ED 1mg Arimidex

Would love to hear some input, suggestions or similar situations. Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2015)

1mg per day of adex is major overkill.  1mg per week is often adequate if you are on a big dose of test.


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2015)

2x on the Adex.


----------



## wabbitt (Aug 26, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2015)

Best way to measure sperm:

If she has to chew after giving u a blow job, ur sperm count is A-OK! BOOM!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 27, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Best way to measure sperm:
> 
> If she has to chew after giving u a blow job, ur sperm count is A-OK! BOOM!



Or that you're really dehydrated........................


----------



## j2048b (Aug 28, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Or that you're really dehydrated........................



Na if dehydrated its just more like bubble gum at least thats what my last ho said as she twirled her hair in her finger and blowing cum bubbles between chews muhahaha


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 28, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Na if dehydrated its just more like bubble gum at least thats what my last ho said as she twirled her hair in her finger and blowing cum bubbles between chews muhahaha



But she was still chewing!


----------

